# Correct Evening Performance wear for showing cobs



## EarlGrey (20 November 2008)

There's a show coming up soon with an evening performance. Just in case I don't mange to qualify for it in the cob class, I can still enter the concours d'elegance which I would really like to do as we haven't been in an evening performance yet.

I have a dapple grey show cob. What should I wear?

I have a navy cut-away jacket. I have beige/yellowy jods. Black long boots. I have a yellow waistcoat and a purple waistcoat. I only have a purple stock though so would have to buy a white one I suppose if I went with the yellow waistcoat.
Which would be the best pairing that is suitable for concourse d'elegance and any evening performance cob championships I may qualify for next year. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




As for the hat... top hat? Should it be navy or black? How tall? I don't particularly like the short stumpy ones I've seen some people wear. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kenzo (20 November 2008)

Hats and tails all the way  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ladies in blue (hunting dress) bowler or cap/top hat, black boots with the straps and yellow breaches.

Gook luck


----------



## Woody78 (20 November 2008)

Look at the pictures from HOYS. I believe ladies should wear navy jackey with cream stock and your yellow waistcoat would be perfect. I am sure a navy hunting cap would be acceptable. 

Have a look on horsequest under the show horses, there are quite a few pics of ladies in evening performances. 

Tails are for the boys.


----------



## SSM (20 November 2008)

FMM will confirm as she is the expert - having ridden at HOYS!

I personally would not wear tails if you are female, it is navy WOOL jacket with cream silk stock, brown gloves black top hat and hunting cane.


----------



## SSM (20 November 2008)

photo from Royal London - we won the pairs so must have got turnout right!


----------



## blackcob (20 November 2008)

Nothing constructive to add, just wanted to say that they are a stunning pair of horses.


----------



## SSM (20 November 2008)

Thanks - so they should be, one being a CB and the other an honorary CB


----------



## EarlGrey (20 November 2008)

Lovely horses! I was at the Royal London Show too! Came 4th in the warm up cob class and 6th in the Lightweight cob in the indoor arena  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it was his first big show and I was thrilled with him!

You both look very smart! That helps to have the pic to look at. So do you think I wouldn't be able to get away with my cut-away jacket until I can afford different?

What height are your hats? They look about the height that I would want. I'm trying to one as cheap as possible so was going to look on ebay.


----------



## SSM (20 November 2008)

Cut away would be fine to start with.  My hat is an antique one I purchased off ebay, it is a tiny bit to big so I use a hair piece pulled into a bun to pad it out.  I also bought my jacket second hand off ebay.  The hat on the horse in the foreground is a dressage height - slightly lower, but the rider is also 'slightly' smaller than me so it balances well.


----------



## Theresa_F (20 November 2008)

I think I know where you are going .... I was going to this but the BSPA have their show on the 14th as well, and I am taking Stinky out for his first affiliated show under saddle.  Should be a laugh as we hope to have a go at getting ridden qualified for the winter champs as we have already qualified for the in hand ones.

I know a few folks from the coloured show pony forum are going.

I have a navy cut away jacket - saw a bargain on ebay and one day I may get to wear it.  I do see a lot of people in evening performance wearing cut away navy jackets with toppers, maybe it is a coloured thing?

When one day I get to do evening performance, my outfit will be navy cutaway with pale gold stock, and matching scrunchie, cream shirt, and I have a red waistcoat - will match Stinky's colouring nicely.  I have a navy topper - I have gone for the low one because I have a very small face and also I bought it off a mate who found it too small, canary jods, black boots, brown gloves and cane.

Have a great time.


----------



## pathelschoice (20 November 2008)

evening wear as pictured - hunting whip looks good too.


----------



## Kenzo (20 November 2008)

Just wanted to say those photos are lovely both SSM and Pathelschoice, you all look beatifully turned out, lovely horses.


----------



## EarlGrey (20 November 2008)

Theresa_F, I think you may know where i'm going  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's on the 14th! I know nothing about this show so am just going for the practice really.

Where is the BSPA show out of interest? I wonder which would be the better for me to go to? Although we are a bit out of practice...

I just had a look on ebay for a non-dressage top hat and can't find any. Does anyone know of anywhere fairly cheap that sells them?


----------

